

Porn, knives and drugs websites accessible on most public Wi-Fi - cveigt
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/sep/25/porn-knives-and-drugs-websites-accessible-on-most-public-wi-fi

======
ctdonath
_More than half of cafes and restaurants in the UK do not filter access to
online stores selling things like knives and swords_

As an American, I find this concern absolutely bizarre. Do the authors also
censure sites selling baseball bats[1] as well?

[1] -
[https://www.google.com/search?q=london+riots+2011+baseball+b...](https://www.google.com/search?q=london+riots+2011+baseball+bats)

------
bifrost
Uh, what? "Oh no, you can access the internet!"

I guess I'm glad we don't live in (quite) that much of a nanny state, but
sheesh.

------
Nanzikambe
And almost 100% of public libraries offer recipes for bombs, nukes and murder
to terrorists and teenagers.

The horror

